# Man with condom on found bitten to death by snake



## Nagraj (Jun 9, 2008)

*Published:* June 9, 2008 
*Source: *http://nationmultimedia.com/breakingnews/read.php?newsid=30075013


Ayutthaya - A body of a 40-year-old man with a cobra carcass in his head was found on a roadside here Sunday morning.

An preliminary autopsy also found that Wiroj Banlen, 40, was wearing a condom although he was putting on his trousers. No semen was found inside the condom.

His body was found on the side of a dirt road in Tambon Lamsai of Ayutthaya's Wangnoi district at 7 am.

He was bitten several times by the snake on his right leg and on his cheeks.

His hands were clenching the dead cobra, whose body was bitten several times especially on its stomach.

The preliminary autopsy found scales of the snake in his mouth.

His body was sent for a full autopsy at a hospital.

The Nation


----------



## snakes01 (Jun 9, 2008)

wow thats a bit wierd what a freak


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 9, 2008)

poor Cobra!


----------



## notechistiger (Jun 9, 2008)

Um... Man found with condom on, and SCALES in his mouth... Strange kink, but hey...


----------



## snakes01 (Jun 9, 2008)

haha yeh thats what i was thinking notechistiger


----------



## itbites (Jun 9, 2008)

*Thats just bizarre! ...:shock:*


----------



## pete12 (Jun 9, 2008)

:shock::shock:


----------



## wood_nymph (Jun 9, 2008)

why would you pick up and bite. (thus putting it up to your face) a cobras to kill it ?


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 9, 2008)

obviously he is a sick perverted freak!


----------



## notechistiger (Jun 9, 2008)

Ah, but maybe he _didn't _want to kill it.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jun 9, 2008)

Ha ha, what a strange lad. Obviously thought another cobra had bitten it and was trying to suck the poison out. Don't know what all you people were thinking had happened. LOL


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 9, 2008)

still leaves him in _that_ category.... *KARMA!!!!!!!*


----------



## Smellie (Jun 9, 2008)

different...suspicious...I feel a little sick...


----------



## Bugsy (Jun 9, 2008)

I just vomitted in my mouth.


----------



## notechistiger (Jun 9, 2008)

> Obviously thought another cobra had bitten it and was trying to suck the poison out. Don't know what all you people were thinking had happened. LOL


 
Of _course_, FNQ_Snake. That's EXACTLY what we were thinking of...


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jun 9, 2008)

haha "bite me i bite ya back! then rape you"
por snake


----------



## notechistiger (Jun 9, 2008)

Lol!


----------



## Stitched (Jun 9, 2008)

Wonder if that will show up in the darwin awards?


----------



## Kathryn_ (Jun 10, 2008)

That is absolutely bizarre. I think we need a competition for who can come up with the best (see also, most entertaining) explanation.


----------



## Magpie (Jun 10, 2008)

He knew that picking cobras up was dangerous so he decided to use protection.


----------



## pythonmum (Jun 10, 2008)

Magpie said:


> He knew that picking cobras up was dangerous so he decided to use protection.


Magpie wins the best explanation!


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jun 10, 2008)

*Thats wierd.*


----------



## pythoness (Jun 10, 2008)

My theory, this poor guy, had been pre-prepared for a date that hadn't gone the way he'd hoped.
After a chilly goodnight to his date, and still over prepared, he drives out to be alone, he stops to think, and needs a "motion", so goes to squat. (sometimes ya just gotta go).
He bends down for a number 2 and an unseen cobra is disturbed, or disturded (lol) and bites this guy on the leg as he arises from his biz. Knowing he was doomed he took his killer with him.
I would assume at this point he was a little preocupied with dying to remember how embarising he would look when found with an un-used condom on from a failed race for home base,. Poor bugger. 

Why, what were your filthy minds thinking ??? :O:O


----------



## Dipcdame (Jun 10, 2008)

What the.....???????????


----------



## mebebrian (Jun 10, 2008)

Maybe snakes do carry STD's? Maybe the lady snake was offended by him wearing protection cause she aint that kinda snake...


----------



## krissy78 (Jun 10, 2008)

Gecko_ProCs said:


> haha "bite me i bite ya back! then rape you"
> por snake


 
amusing ( but this is a family site plz remember to keep it clean )


----------



## notechistiger (Jun 10, 2008)

Well, I think kids would be tipped off (or parents) by the "condom" in the title. And honestly, if they don't know what a condom is, then they're not going to know what rape is.


----------



## alex_c (Jun 11, 2008)

maybe hes like one of those weirdos that deliberately seeks out STD's as part of their fetish (yes people like that do exist). but in this instance he tries to have his way with a snake and gets envenomated. :?


----------



## Earthling (Jun 11, 2008)

My first thought was foul play...a definet set up. An ingenious way to remove a guys credibility whilst getting him totally out of the way. A gun pointed at his head and threats to loved ones would grab his attention. Then its a matter of getting him to put a condom on, bite the snake and then hold him down whilst he gets bitten. Too easy really.


----------



## john121 (Jun 11, 2008)

What eva floats ya boat.... hahahahaha lol


----------



## Earthling (Jun 11, 2008)

Or alternatively he is seduced into a car to have sex with a prostitute etc and as he puts the condom on, she gets a snake out and throws at his crutch area, hence bites to the leg. Then when the venom is taking affect the prostitute picks up the snake (doubly thick welding gloves)and thrusts it into his gob as some sort of extra 'thrill' of pay back for the prostitute. He bites down...and gets bitten on the cheek.


----------



## caustichumor (Jun 11, 2008)

That's why I only keep pythons....... safety first......


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 11, 2008)

Earthling...h still got what he deserved then... hope they had a proper funeral for the Cobra!


----------



## Earthling (Jun 11, 2008)

dragon lady said:


> Earthling...h still got what he deserved then... hope they had a proper funeral for the Cobra!


How? I dont understand.


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 11, 2008)

darstedly deeds.....KARMA!!!

poor snake!


----------

